# Parkmöglichkeit in Riva



## Alex! (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo an alle Riva (Lago) Kenner,

ich suche eine Parkmöglichkeit für meinen Abholservice in Riva.
Meine Frau kommt uns dort abholen und wir sind auf der Suche, wo man das Auto für einen halben Tag abstellen kann.

Kennt jemand eine gute Möglichkeit oder öffentliche Parkplätze wo problemlos geparkt werden kann?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Athabaske (29. Juli 2009)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es am Gardasee entweder diese etwas seltsamen Fahrradständer zum Abstellen der Cannondales, v.a. in der Nähe von Pizze und Gelati. Und dann die Teile in die man das Surfbrett direkt vom Dach des Autos ablegen kann - für die Trockensurfer.

Ob es ansonsten noch Parkmöglichkeiten gibt ist nicht bekannt. Italienische Autos parken wo sie wollen, nicht da wo ein P steht - wozu also die Mühe welche aufzustellen - und deutsche Autos stehen nie länger, bevor sie vom calabresischen Abholdienst weggefahren werden - also auch keine Parkplätze von nöten.

Oder wie war die Frage gleich noch einmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-Schieber (29. Juli 2009)

Hi Alex, wenn du in RIVA bei der BUS Stadion am Kreisverkehr bist, gibt es dort einen kleinen Parkplatz (kostenlos) der unterhalb der Hauptstrasse liegt, dort parken wir immer direkt daneben ist der Sportplatz.... noch nie was passiert...versuche mal an den Strassennamen zukommen.
etwa 5min Fußweg in die City..

Strasse ist die Viale degli Oleandri...... direkt im Kreisverkehr rechts runter...ist ein Warnbalken drüber damit keine Wohnmobile dort parken können.. Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Ralf_K (29. Juli 2009)

Zw. der Viale Riccamboni und der Via Bruno Galas gibt es einen großen kostenlosen Parkplatz. Zufahrt von der Via Bruno Galas. Einfach mal in goolge maps eingeben, dann kannst du den parkplatz sehen (in Satelitenbild-Ansicht)


----------



## Alex! (29. Juli 2009)

Super, vielen Dank für die Tips.
Hab es an meine Chefin weitergegeben.
Dürfte leicht zu finden sein.

Gruß
Alex


----------

